# Discovery Gardens or JLT??



## tinks_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am looking for an apartment and after falling in love with the marina but having nightmares over the prices I looked at some in JLT.....which were more in my price range and still close enough to the marina and JBR.

However.....Discovery Gardens (or Discovery Garbage as I have heard it been called) offers so much more for your money! Is it reall as bad as what people say it is?

Honest opinions please people....where would you choose to live?

My budget is 65,000 dhs a year and i want a 2 bedroom appt with a metro on the doorstep!

Thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JLT for sure, it seems to get better and better each passing month, with more facilities and more landscaping, and there are 2 metro stations servicing it. The only advantage DG has is price, nothing more. With JLT, you can just use the metro foot bridges and you're in the Marina.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JLT no contest. DG is on it's way down to be the next international city. JLT is improving month on month with new facilities opening plus the metro and Marina on the doorstep.


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

JLT for sure. 2 metro stations link you to marina. Landscaping is getting better since winter. 3 carrefour express in the area. only disadvantage is one way road and the entry to Shake Zayed Road, there is always traffic in the rush hour.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

JLT for all the above reasons +
DG is used alot by companies for bachelor sharing so you may find yourself living next door to 8 guys sharing a 1 bed apartment. Bachelor sharing is not allowed in JLT.


----------

